# Change of plans...



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This morning, my Grandmother passed away. She'll be dearly missed. She lived a good long life. Recently she'd been struggling with dementia and had been having a really tough time. She's been very lonely since my grandpa died 15 years ago.. Now she's back with him in the afterlife, free of her physical pains and struggles.

With that, my plans for the BTS and our family vacation have been completely tossed up in the air. Hopefully, the hotels where we are past the cancellation policy will be understanding and let us cancel without penalty. I may still find a way to fly down for the show on Saturday by myself or with Melony, but the whole family will definitely not be coming. 

I should have more details later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences go out to you and your family. It's too bad about the timing as well! I hope you will be able to get your reservation fees back especially considering the circumstances but in this economy I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

My condolences as well very sorry for your loss..
Nick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences as well.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences for your family in this time of grief.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad.

We will add you and your family in our prayers.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Shad, 
Be assured that you and your family are in my prayers. I'm very sorry for your loss. 


John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear. Our condolences from Colorado as well. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Shad, my condolences go out to you and your family. The Regal


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Awwww I am sorry to hear that Shad =( If you need anything let me know. Give your family big hugs from me and try to keep your chins up. I hope the hotels will work with you Shad, but if not, I guess we could always send Marty in his Aristo speedos to make them uncomfortable at the front desk. Seriously though, you take care of you and you and your family will be in my thoughts mister. 

-Will


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to your family in this time of grief.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Shad... Hope you and Melony can make the trip and the girls will be OK at home during this time. As much as we're never ready for these events, they are all part of our lives... 


See you on Saturday...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the setback, you and yours will be included in our prayers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Shad, sorry to hear that, I hope all of you can rally around and support each other in this time of need.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Shad, condolences. Is there anything we need to do at the show for you? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family from the deep south. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

You and the family will be in are paryers!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad;
So sorry for your loss. Grandparents are wonderful relatives. I learned a lot from mine.

Even though my daughters are in their thirties, they still adore their Grandma Blanche, who will be a very spry 90 years young in August.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences go out to you and your family. We know how it changes things and how hard it is on the familys. ..We lost our youngest boy a month ago to Cancer. God bless all.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Shad, all the best at this time. I can't say any more however, like others, can relate to this passing. 

Regards from up north.

gg


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Shad, so sorry to hear your news. Nick


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

We've decided that it's best to just stay at home. We'll catch you all at the show next year.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Sincerest condolences to you and your family Shad, 
It has been a rough year(+) for a large portion of us. 
You will be missed at the show, see you next year, 
Don


----------

